# accurate and concealable



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Of all the 9mm weapons that are reasonable to conceal, which would you say would be the most accurate in real-world situations?

For the purposes of this thread I will define concealable:


7" maximum length
5" maximum height
28 ounces maximum

I think that represents a reasonable size constraint for the purposes of this thread and (probably) for the purposes of reality. If a gun meets 2 of the three requirements then we can consider it too.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

sig p6


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Glock 19

My brother has this weapon, I have the Glock 17 while I think you could carry a glock 17 its not the most reasonable thing to carry every day.

Glock 19 is probably the lightest, accurate, highest capacity handgun of any 9mm. The 26 is a good option as well however you dont gain very much from having it versus the 19.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

id have to choose a few guns but right off my head id say the ruger sr9, i believe its the glock 19 thats the midsized 9mm, and taurus millenium pro (i have one in 45), those would be my first picks. im not sure about their exact sizes or weight so it might be off of your 3 goals in the carry-gun


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Here's the Glock size comparison chart.

The G19 is 6.85" long
Exactly 5" tall
And 20.5 ounces

So it falls very neatly in the size range. 

I did not specify width, and the Glock is pretty thick so that works against it for concealment. But good capacity, reliablity and a good price.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

yeah my glockstore catalog is hiding right now so i couldnt verify the sizes and weights etc, but thatd probably be my first pick for a concealed carry 9mm but i like big bore guns personally for carry hince 45Sidekick lol


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

*ULC Sentinel*


Caliber 9mm  Magazine Capacity  8 Round  Barrel Length *  3.6"*  Overall Length *  7.2"*  Sight Radius  5.3"  Height *  4.8"*  Width  1.3"  Weight Empty *  25.2 oz.*  Weight Loaded  31.4 oz.  Accuracy Guarantee   1.5" at 25 yds.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

My vote would be a Kahr CW9......Accurate as can be 

.9" thick a real conceal advantage
5.9" long meets req
4.5" high meets req
15.8 oz empty meets req thats 3 for 3 with a easy to conceal extra tossed in

Accurate and dependable. Built well tight tolerances and a dang fine looking weapon.
Will not give you cheese grater hand when you shoot it either.

This is my #1 recommendation hands down in your criteria!!!!

RCG


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Glock 19
> 
> My brother has this weapon, I have the Glock 17 while I think you could carry a glock 17 its not the most reasonable thing to carry every day.
> 
> ...


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

True that


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

I think the Glock 19 would be a great choice. I don't own a 19 but do own a Glock 26. The Glock 26 can easily be converted to hold more rounds or even fitted with a Glock 19 barrel if you want, but it's really not necessary. I first bought the 26 because I thought that I could always make the Glock 26 bigger, but I couldn't make the Glock 19 smaller. Since, getting the Glock 26 I really don't see the need to make it bigger. I actually prefer a flush magazine to an extended. I also think it shoots fine with the 3 1/2 inch barrel (velocity wise and accuracy). However, they both make great CCW choices, and there really isn't that much difference to them. I think it's a half inch in length and a half inch in height.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

I'd venture a guess that most all modern handguns are capable of better accuracy, than the person doing the shooting. Make all accuracy claims relative to a Ransom rest, and you'll get some telling information.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

A Sig P239 is so damn accurate its downright scarey, might not be lightweight, might not hold as many rounds as others, but if hitting what you aim at is the prerequisite it fills the job superbly .......


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Packard said:


> Of all the 9mm weapons that are reasonable to conceal, which would you say would be the most accurate in real-world situations?


MMM, "the most accurate in real world situations"? Most pistols above the $400.00 and many below the $400.00 dollar range with at least a 3inch barrel
and decent trigger are going to be accurate enough in real world situations. It depends on the pistol "you" shoot most accurately. Is a Glock or vis-versa more accurate than a XDM, Beretta, M&P, Sig, H&K, Walther or Ruger SR to name a few in real world situations? I don't think so.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> *ULC Sentinel*
> 
> 
> Caliber 9mm  Magazine Capacity  8 Round  Barrel Length *  3.6"*  Overall Length *  7.2"*  Sight Radius  5.3"  Height *  4.8"*  Width  1.3"  Weight Empty *  25.2 oz.*  Weight Loaded  31.4 oz.  Accuracy Guarantee   1.5" at 25 yds.


Dude VAMarine

That shit is bomb how much for one of those and do you have one?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Dude VAMarine
> 
> That shit is bomb how much for one of those and do you have one?


Probably around $3500 and I am sad to say that I do not own that particular Wilson.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Dude, What Wilson Combat makes good guns? Who Knew? I bet I could put their accuracy garantee to the test........sad to say.

RCG


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> Dude, What Wilson Combat makes good guns? Who Knew? I bet I could put their accuracy garantee to the test........sad to say.
> 
> RCG


any gun worth having is going to be more accurate than i am. if i can cover the group with my palm, at the length of my hallway..... i am happy


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Ruger SR9c


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Find something you enjoy shooting and learn how to conceal it. Depending on how you dress and bend and sit almost any pistol in the size range you mentioned will print. Squatting instead of bending over to pick up things will hide the pistol as will using your weak hand to take something off the top shelf at Walmart instead of your strong hand which will drag your clothing up over the pistol. Learn to sit with the pistol towards the inside of the pew at church or the inside of the booth at restaurants. The Glock is a good choice for price and shootability and is quite light.


----------



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> Probably around $3500 and I am sad to say that I do not own that particular Wilson.


*Base Price*
$3,725.00

Custom Upgrades

HO-FSBLKSN
Front Sight, Serrated
No Charge

HO-FSFOR
Front Sight, Fiber Optic, Red
No Charge

HO-TFS
Front Sight, Tritium, White Outline
$30.00

HO-GBFS
Front Sight, Gold Bead
$75.00

HO-TFRX
Front / Rear Sight, Tritium, White Outline
$75.00

HO-ASBN
Ambidextrous Thumb Safety, Tactical Levers
$50.00

HO-ASBP
Ambidextrous Thumb Safety, Tactical Levers, Bullet Proof®
$90.00

HO-ASBW
Ambidextrous Thumb Safety, High Ride
$50.00

HO-ATBLK
Armor-Tuff, Black Frame / Black Slide
No Charge

HO-ATBLKGRN
Armor-Tuff, O.D. Frame / Black Slide
No Charge

HO-ATBLKGRY
Armor-Tuff, Gray Frame / Black Slide
No Charge

HO-ATBLKSIL
Armor-Tuff, Silver Frame / Black Slide
No Charge

HO-ATBLKTAN
Armor-Tuff, Tan Frame / Black Slide
No Charge

HO-ATGRN
Armor-Tuff, O.D. Frame / O.D. Slide
No Charge

HO-ATGRY
Armor-Tuff, Gray Frame / Gray Slide
No Charge

HO-ATSIL
Armor-Tuff, Silver Frame / Silver Slide
No Charge

HO-ATTAN
Armor-Tuff, Tan Frame / Tan Slide
No Charge

HO-DH
Extra De-Horn for Carry
$40.00

HO-DM
Extreme De-Horn for Carry
$80.00

HO-HGS
Grip Screws, Hex Head
No Charge

HO-TGS
Grip Screws, Torx Head
No Charge

HO-CFTG
Checker Front of Trigger Guard, 40 LPI
$95.00

HO-CUTG
Checker Bottom of Trigger Guard, 40 LPI
$95.00

HO-CRS
40 LPI Checkered Rear of Slide
$100.00

HO-WBPE
Extra Fitted and Finished Extractor
$60.00

......:smt119 Beautiful pistol though I must say


----------



## CharlieW (Feb 2, 2011)

Holly said:


> Ruger SR9c


+1 -- very accurate and reliable


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Depending on how small you want it.

Ruger LC9 9mm










Or a very high quality gun

Sig Sauer P239 in 9mm










A real tack driver

:smt1099


----------

